# Inhaber und Rechtsform einer Umsatzsteuerid herausfinden



## Lukasz (15. Dezember 2005)

Hallo

Ich wollte kurz nachhacken, wo ich eine Umsatzsteuer id auf Inhaber und Art der Rechtsform überprüfen kann. Ich habe viel gegooget, doch sobald ich Google Inhaber eingebe listet er mit tausend Impressumseiten auf. Ein auffinden ist also nicht möglich, und so zähle ich auf eure Hilfe!


----------



## Lukasz (15. Dezember 2005)

P.S

oder noch besser ich möchte eine Community wie Klamm.de gründen, weis aber nicht genau welcher Rechtsform die unterliegen muss. So wollte ich das nachschauen. Wenn einer Rat hat, binn ich sehr dankbar!

Folgende Rechtsformen gibt es:

11  Hausgewerbe, z.B. Heimarbeiter  
12  sonstiger Einzelgewerbetreibender  
13  Land- und Forstwirt  
14  Angehöriger der freien Berufe  
15  sonstige selbständig tätige Person  
16  Person mit Beteiligung an Personengesellschaften  
19  sonstige natürliche Person  
20  atypische stille Gesellschaft  
21  offene Handelsgesellschaft  
22  Kommanditgesellschaft  
23  GmbH & CO. KG  
24  GmbH & CO. OHG  
25  Aktiengesellschaft & CO. KG  
26  Aktiengesellschaft & CO. OHG  
27  Gesellschaft bürgerlichen Rechts  
27  Partnergesellschaft  
28  europäische wirtschaftliche Interessenvereinigung  
29  Grundstücksgemeinschaft  
31  Aktiengesellschaft  
32  Kommanditgesellschaft auf Aktien  
35  GmbH  
41  Kreditgenossenschaft  
42  genossenschaftliche Zentralkasse  
43  landwirtschaftl. Nutzungs- u. Verwertungsgenossenschaft  
44  Realgemeinde  
49  andere Erwerbs- und Wirtschaftsgenossenschaft  
51  Versicherungsverein auf Gegenseitigkeit  
59  sonstige juristische Person des privaten Rechts  
61  nichtrechtsfähiger Verein  
71  Staatsbank  
72  öffentliche Sparkasse  
73  sonstige öffentlich rechtliche Kreditanstalt  
74  öffentlich.-rechtlicher Betrieb(Versorgungs-, Verkehrs- u Hafenbetrieb)  
79  sonstiger Betrieb einer Körperschaft des öffentlichen Rechts  
81  Gebietskörperschaft  
82  öffentlich-rechtliche Religionsgesellschaft  
99  ausländische Rechtsform


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. Dezember 2005)

Auf den Internetseiten der EU gibt es irgendwo eine Möglichkeit, eine USt.-ID zu prüfen, allerdings nur, ob sie theoretisch nach irgendeinem Algorithmus möglich ist und nicht, ob sie real ausgestellt ist.
Frag' am besten mal dein zuständiges FA, wo du eine USt.-ID auf Inhaber prüfen (lassen) kannst.

Gruß,
Arne


----------



## Sven Mintel (30. Dezember 2005)

Gib doch die ID bei Google ein... vielleicht bringt dir das zumindest den Inhaber, wie bspw.:
http://www.google.de/search?q="DE+229+586+286"


----------

